# [How to] Send a private message to another TUGBBS user



## Makai Guy (Jul 24, 2017)

To protect privacy, this bulletin board software has no provisions for sending user-to-user email. You can, however send a private message that the recipient can read when logged into TUGBBS. Our XenForo bulletin board software calls these private messages *Conversations*.  Conversations look like normal forum threads, but they can only be seen by the individual participants of that particular conversation thread.

You may hover your cursor over either the user's name or avatar (user picture), wherever you may find it on the board (in one of their posts, Members List, etc.).  This should bring up a screen overlay of their "user card":


Quickly move your cursor onto the card and click on _*Start*_* Conversation*.

*As an alternate method*, CLICK rather than hover over the Avatar or username to bring up the user's public profile display:


Click on _*Start*_* Conversation

In either case*, the screen to which you will be taken is similar to the one you see when composing a normal post to the board.  Enter your message title and message text, then click _*Start conversation*_.


Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

